# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Wat doen bij hartkloppingen?

## Lizah Jansen

Hallo...Ik had een vraagje;
Mijn vriendin is 22 jaar oud. Zij krijgt de laatste tijd last van hartkloppingen. Ze had zelf in het begin van dit jaar een hart aanval gekregen terwijl ze op vakantie was in Suriname. Nu krijgt ze last van hartkloppingen en is naar de dokter geweest. Ze hebben niks gevonden en hadden tegen haar gevraagd of ze gek was omdat ze over hartkloppingen klaagt, terwijl ze niks gevonden hadden. Ze hadden haar in Suriname een machine mee gegeven om ermee rond te lopen zodat die haar hartkloppingen kon uit printen. Maar zo zelf hebben ze niks kunnen vinden omdat ze toevallig geen hart kloppingen meer heeft gekregen. Maar nu op dit moment heeft ze weer hartkloppingen en ik heb het zelf gevoelt. Het is nu 10 uur savond&#39;s en ze heeft het al ongeveer bijna 3 uren lang. Ze durft niet meer naar de hbo te gaan zodat ze haar weer voor een gekke zien, maar wat moet ze dan doen? Ik ben erg bezorgd hier over. De dokters denken dat ze gek is, en dat ze stom doet en zo, ze willen haar niet geloven. Maar ik ben haar getuige&#33;&#33; Ik voel het gewoon heel duidelijk wanneer ik mijn hand op tegen haar hart leg. Help aub&#33;&#33;

----------


## Pauline_K

beste lizah,

wat jou vriendin is overkomen is niet normaal. hartkloppingen die 3 uur duren en vervolgens worden gevraagd of je het verzint is te erg voor woorden. Ik begreep dat ze al eerder een hart aanval heeft gehad. Dat moet geregistreerd staan in haar medisch dossier en er zijn meer ziekenhuizen om naar toe te gaan. op het moment dat ze weer een hartklopping heeft moet ze meteen naar het zieken huis en niet thuis blijven zitten. dan kunnen ze meteen zien dat ze het niet verzint en onderzoeken wat er aan de hand is. Tip: op het moment dat ze weer een hart klopping heeft gaan zitten met haar benen opgetrokken en haar voorhoofd op haar knieen laten rusten. je kan op het internet ook veel info vinden hierover. Heel veel succes.  :Wink:  

Groetjes,

Pauline

----------


## de helper

Mijn vriendin doet aan alternatieve geneeswijze Tachyontherapie, medium en helderziende. Ik zou adviseren om een consult bij haar aan te vragen, zij weet waarschijnlijk binnen korte tijd wat de reden voor de hartkloppingen zijn. Je kunt ook op www.natural-body-balance.nl kijken om meer over haar werk te weten te komen. 

Aart

----------


## biebel84

> beste lizah,
> 
> wat jou vriendin is overkomen is niet normaal. hartkloppingen die 3 uur duren en vervolgens worden gevraagd of je het verzint is te erg voor woorden. Ik begreep dat ze al eerder een hart aanval heeft gehad. Dat moet geregistreerd staan in haar medisch dossier en er zijn meer ziekenhuizen om naar toe te gaan. op het moment dat ze weer een hartklopping heeft moet ze meteen naar het zieken huis en niet thuis blijven zitten. dan kunnen ze meteen zien dat ze het niet verzint en onderzoeken wat er aan de hand is. Tip: op het moment dat ze weer een hart klopping heeft gaan zitten met haar benen opgetrokken en haar voorhoofd op haar knieen laten rusten. je kan op het internet ook veel info vinden hierover. Heel veel succes.  
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Pauline


3uur hartkloppingen niet normaal??Volgens men cardioloog zijn er mensen die dit 24/24 hebben zonder erge gevolgen..groetjes

----------


## Snoepje

Hallo,
Ik heb ook last van hartklappingen.(ben nog maar 18j)
ik ben vorige maand naar de dokter geweest maar er was niks zei hij.
Ik neem deanxit en biofenac zou dit er iets mee te maken hebben?
ik neem het al meer of een maand.
Hopelijk kan je me helpen..

----------

